# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  SQL Edge 3.0 released with major enhancement to ER diagram view

## baybreezesoft

Bay Breeze Software just released SQL Edge 3.0 to support auto-layout and multi-page ER diagrams. The ER diagram view now supports outline view, rulers, grid, page breaks, and multi-page print preview. It even allows users to customize fonts and colors of diagram objects.

Please refer to this link for the new features of the ER diagram view:

http://www.baybreezesoft.com/product...ge/modelvw.php

SQL Edge is a universal SQL query tool that allows users to execute SQL queries, browse schema information in ER diagrams, and visualize data relationships. With SQL Edge, users can use only one query to retrieve data in a master table, and then browse data in all related detail tables. Users can also insert, edit, and delete table records in the data grids.

SQL Edge runs on Windows, Linux and Mac OS X operating systems, and supports Oracle, DB2, MS SQL Server, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Sybase, and any JDBC compatible databases.

----------

